# Eot خاص بتاخير الاستشاري بالرد على المخططات او rfi



## شمس الغاردينيا (23 ديسمبر 2010)

زملائي الاعزاء.....
كما تعلمون يوجد فترة مسموحة للاستشاري للرد على المخططات او اي تساولات فنية rfi ترسل من قبل المقاول للاستشاري وغالبا تكون هذه الفترة 14 يوم او حسب العقد , لكن احيانا نصادف حالتين:
الحالة الاولى: يكون المقاول بحاجة في الموقع الى رد الاستشاري على المخططات ( بحاجة الى مخططات موافق عليها الاستشاري ) وفي هذه الحالة في حال تاخير الاستشاري بالرد على المخطط وفق الفترة المسموحة يحق للمقاول المطالبة ب eot وقد حدثت معنا مثل هذه الحالة وتم اخذ eot 
الحالة الثانية : لا يكون المقاول بحاجة الى المخطط في الموقع , لكن يحدث تاخير من قبل الاستشاري بالرد على المخطط وسؤالي لاخوة الاعزاء كالتالي :
كيف يمكن للمقاول الاستفادة من الحالة الثانية سواء من الناحية المالية او الزمنية ؟

اتمنى من زملائي المشاركة وبانتظار ردودكم وشكرا ....


----------



## mos (24 ديسمبر 2010)

*cp*

لسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

eot يستحق للمقاول عندما يتأثر المسار الحرج و / حسب ملكية الفلوت أى فترة العوم فإذا كان العوم ملك المشروع أو المالك كان الأحتكام للمسار الحرج فقط فإذا أثر موعد أعتماد المخططات على أنشطة على المسار الحرج يتم أحتساب مدة التأخير بأحد الطرق المعتمدة ودائما يفضل tia 
والمسؤلية دائما على المقاول لأثبات حدوث التأخير ثم لأثبات المدة والربط بين فعل المالك والتأخير.
وذلك لضمان نجاح المطالبة.
مع تمنياتى بالتوفيق


----------



## محمد السواكنى (24 ديسمبر 2010)

الف شكر على المعلومة القيمة واتمنى المزيد منها ومعرفة كيفية عدم اضاعة الوقت بين الاستشارى والمالك


----------



## Eng.ahmdsamir (24 ديسمبر 2010)

mos قال:


> لسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> eot يستحق للمقاول عندما يتأثر المسار الحرج و / حسب ملكية الفلوت أى فترة العوم فإذا كان العوم ملك المشروع أو المالك كان الأحتكام للمسار الحرج فقط فإذا أثر موعد أعتماد المخططات على أنشطة على المسار الحرج يتم أحتساب مدة التأخير بأحد الطرق المعتمدة ودائما يفضل tia
> والمسؤلية دائما على المقاول لأثبات حدوث التأخير ثم لأثبات المدة والربط بين فعل المالك والتأخير.
> ...


 ياريت حضرتك توضحلنا الطرق المستخدمة لحساب مدة التأخير .....


----------



## mos (24 ديسمبر 2010)

الطرق المستخدمة لحساب مدة التأخير عديدة وتختلف باختلاف موعد التحليل ونصوص العقد وأعتقد أن الموضوع شيق لأى مخطط وعندما نتقن طريقة التحليل ننتقل من مستخدمى برامج زمنية جاهزة أى مخططين.
الملف المرفق يصلح لبداية القراءة بهذا الموضوع الحيوى 
SCL delay and disruption protocol

مع الشكر0.


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (25 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيراً- 
الموضوع مهم جدا ومفيد أرجوا إستكماله


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (25 ديسمبر 2010)

*المطالبات*

المطالبات :

تجدون في الملف المرفق نبذه عن المطالبات سواء من جهة المالك أو من جهة المقاول

لعله يكون إضافة للموضوع


----------



## شمس الغاردينيا (25 ديسمبر 2010)

اشكر جميع الاخوة الزملاء على المشاركة والردود الرائعة ... جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## جوده2005 (25 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور ملفات مفيده


----------



## أبو نادر (25 ديسمبر 2010)

هلا فسر لنا احد الاخوة هذه المصطلحات


----------



## ربى الله (26 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## hhmdan (26 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكورين على الموضوع


----------



## بن دحمان (26 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (26 ديسمبر 2010)

أبو نادر قال:


> هلا فسر لنا احد الاخوة هذه المصطلحات


 

E O T = Extension Of Time
C P = Critical Path
T i a = time of intial assessment


----------



## walidkhlil55 (8 يناير 2011)

الف شكر
ارجو شرح كيفية اسنخدام البرامج المرفق claim digger


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (8 يناير 2011)

*الجواب من الفيدك fidic general conditions 1999*

*1..9. تأخر اصدار المخططات أو التعليمات:*

* "Delayed Drawings or Instructions" *

يتعين على المقاول أن يقدم الى المهندس اشعاراً خطياً حينما يتعرض تنفيذ الأشغال الى التأخير أو الاعاقة اذا لم يقم المهندس بتزويده بمخططات أو تعليمات خلال فترة محددة، على ان تكون تلك الفترة معقولة، شريطة أن يتضمن هذا الاشعار تفاصيل المخططات أو التعليمات الضرورية والاسباب الداعية لاصدارها، وموعد الحاجة اليها، وبيان ما قد يترتب على تأخر اصدارها من اعاقة للعمل أو تاخيره.
اذا تكبد المقاول أي تأخير و/أو أي كلفة بسبب اخفاق المهندس في اصدار اية مخططات او تعليمات ضمن وقت معقول مما كان المقاول قد اشعره بشأنها مع بيان اسباب الحاجة اليها، فانه يتعين على المقاول أن يقدم اشعاراً آخر الى المهندس لتقدير استحاقات المقاول بشأنها, مع مراعاة احكام المادة (20/1) من حيث :



أ - أي تمديد في مدة الانجاز بسبب ذلك التاخير اذا كان الانجاز قد تاخر او سوف يتاخر وذلك بموجب المادة (8/4) , و
ب- أي كلفة كهذه مع هامش ربح معقول , لاضافتهما الى قيمة العقد .
كما يتعين على المهندس بعد استلامه لمثل هذا الاشـعار الآخرأن يقوم إعمالا للمــادة (3/5)، بالاتفاق على تلك الامور أو اعداد تقديراته بشأنها.
الا أنه اذا كان تأخر المهندس في اصدار التعليمات ناتجاً عن خطأ أو تأخر بسبب فعل المقاول بما في ذلك أي خطأ او تاخر في اصدار وثائق المقاول ، فانه في مثل هذه الحالة، لا يحق للمقاول أي تمديد في مدة الانجاز او تعويض عن أي كلفة او ربح . 


FIDIC GENERAL CONDITIONS 1999,

Delayed Drawings or 
Instructions 

The Contractor shall give notice to the Engineer whenever the Works are likely to be 
delayed or disrupted if any necessary drawing or instruction is not issued to the 
Contractor within a particular time, which shall be reasonable. The notice shall include 
details of the necessary drawing or instruction, details of why and by when it should 
be issued, and details of the nature and amount of the delay or disruption likely to be 
suffered if it is late. 

If the Contractor suffers delay and/or incurs Cost as a result of a failure of the Engineer to 
issue the notified drawing or instruction within a time which is reasonable and is specified 
in the notice with supporting details, the Contractor shall give a further notice to the 
Engineer and shall be entitled subject to Sub-Clause 20.1 [_Contractor's Claims_] to: 


an extension of time for any such delay, if completion is or will be delayed, 
under Sub-Clause 8.4 [_Extension of Time for Completion_], and 
payment of any such Cost plus profit, which shall be included in the Contract 
Price. 





an extension of time for any such delay, if completion is or will be delayed, 
under Sub-Clause 8.4 [_Extension of Time for Completion_], and 
payment of any such Cost plus profit, which shall be included in the Contract 
Price. 

After receiving this further notice, the Engineer shall proceed in accordance with Sub- 
Clause 3.5 [_Determinations_] to agree or determine these matters. 

However, if and to the extent that the Engineer's failure was caused by any error or 
delay by the Contractor, including an error in, or delay in the submission of, any of the 
Contractor's Documents, the Contractor shall not be entitled to such extension of 
time, Cost or profit. 
​


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (8 يناير 2011)

*1.20 مطالبات المقاول: "Contractor’s Claims" *

- اذا كان المقاول يعتبر نفسه مستحقاً للحصول على تمديد في "مدة الانجاز" و/أو اية دفعة اضافية بموجب أي "مادة" من هذه الشروط، أو لغير ذلك من الاسباب المتعلقة بالعقد، فإنه يتعين عليه ان يرسل الى المهندس اشعارا مبيناً فيه الواقعة أو الظرف الذي ادى الى تكوّن المطالبة. يتعين ارسال هذا الاشعار في اقرب فرصة ممكنة عمليا، وذلك خلال مدة لا تتجاوز (28) يوما من تاريخ دراية المقاول أو وجوب درايته بتلك الواقعة أو الظرف. 
- اذا اخفق المقاول في ارسال الاشعار خلال فترة الـ(28) يوماً تلك، فإنه لن يتم تمديد مدة الانجاز، ولن يكون المقاول مستحقاً للحصول على أي دفعة اضافية، وبذلك يعتبر صاحب العمل أنه قد اخليت مسؤوليته فيما يتعلق بتلك المطالبة. وفيماعدا ذلك فانه ينبغي تطبيق الاحكام التالية من هذه "المادة".
- كما يتعين على المقاول ايضا ان يرسل اية اشعارات اخرى تكون مطلوبة بموجب العقد، وان يقدم التفاصيل المؤيدة للمطالبة، وذلك لكل ما له علاقة بالواقعة أو الظرف المذكورين.
- ينبغي على المقاول ان يقوم بحفظ السجلات المعاصرة (المحاضر) مما قد تستلزمه الضرورة لتعزيز المطالبة، إما في الموقع أو في أي مكان آخر مقبول لدى المهندس. ويمكن للمهندس – دون ان يكون مضطرا للاقرار بمسؤولية صاحب العمل عنها- بعد تسلمه لأي اشعار بموجب هذه "المادة"، ان يرصد حفظ السجلات و/أو ان يوعز الى المقاول بمواصلة تدوين السجلات المعاصرة. ويتعين على المقاول ان يتيح للمهندس فرصة الاطلاع على السجلات وتفحصها، وان يقدم له نسخا منها (اذا طلب منه ذلك). 
- كما ينبغي على المقاول ان يرسل الى المهندس خلال (42) يوما من تاريخ درايته بالواقعة او الظرف الذي ادى الى تكون المطالبة (أو من التاريخ الذي كان مفروضاً فيه أن يكون قد درى بها)، او خلال أية فترة أخرى يقترحها المقاول ويوافق عليها المهندس، مطالبةً مفصلةً بصورة وافية وشاملة للتفاصيل المؤيدة لأسس المطالبة وتمديد المدة و/أو الدفعة الاضافية المطالب بها. اما اذا كان للواقعة أو الظرف الذي ادى الى تكون المطالبة مفعول مستمر، فإنه: 
أ - تعتبر المطالبة المفصّلة التي تم تقديمها مطالبةً مرحلية؛
ب- يتعين على المقاول ان يواصل ارسال المطالبات المرحلية الأخرى شهريا، مبينا في كل منها مدة التأخر المتراكم و/أو المبلغ المطالب به، وغيرها من التفاصيل المؤيدة حسبما يطلبه المهندس بصورة معقولة، و
ج- على المقاول ان يرسل مطالبته النهائية خلال (28) يوما من بعد تاريخ انتهاء الاثار الناجمة عن الواقعة أو الظرف، أو خلال أي فترة أخرى يقترحها المقاول ويوافق عليها المهندس.
- يتعين على المهندس، خلال (42) يوما من تاريخ تسلمه مطالبة ما، أو أي تفاصيل اخرى مؤيدة لمطالبة سابقة – أو خلال أي فترة يقترحها المهندس ويوافق عليها المقاول – أن يقيم المطالبة ويرد عليها اما بالموافقة، أو عدم الموافقة مع بيان تعليقاته مفصلة عليها، وله أيضاً ان يطلب أية تفاصيل اخرى ضرورية. ورغم ذلك، فانه يعتبر ملزماً بتقديم ردّه على أسس المطالبة خلال تلك الفترة.
- يجب ان تتضمن كل شهادة دفع تلك المبالغ الخاصة بأي مطالبة امكن اثبات استحقاقها بصورة معقولة بموجب أي من احكام العقد ذات الصلة. وما لم، والى أن يتم تقديم التفاصيل الوافية التي تثبت صحة الادعاء لكامل المطالبة، فإن استحقاق المقاول بشأنها، يكون محصورا بذلك الجزء من المطالبة الذي تمكن من أن يثبت صحة ادعائه بشأنه.
- يتعين على المهندس، عملا بأحكام المادة (3/5)، ان يباشر بالاتفاق، أو أن يقوم بإعداد التقديرات المتعلقة بخصوص: 
(1) أي تمــديد في مدة الانجاز (سواء قبل أو بعد انقضائها) عملا بأحكـام المــادة (8/4)، و/أو
(2) الدفعة الاضافية (ان وجدت) مما يستحق للمقاول بموجب أحكام العقد. 
 تعتبر متطلبات هذه "المادة" اضافة لتلك الواردة في أي "مادة" أخرى قد تنطبق على المطالبة، واذا لم يلتزم المقاول بأحكام هذه "المادة" او أية "مادة" أخرى فيما يتعلق بأية مطالبة، فينبغي أن يؤخذ في الاعتبار مدى (ان وجد) أثر هذا الاخفاق على التقصي المناسب للمطالبة عند تقدير أي تمديد في "مدة الانجاز" و/أو أية دفعة اضافية بصورة ملائمة، الا اذا كانت المطالبة قد تم استبعادها بموجب الفقرة الثانية من هذه "المادة".


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (8 يناير 2011)

*1.8 تمديد مدة الانجاز: "Extension of Time for Completion"*

- يعتبر المقاول مخولا -إعمالا للمادة (20/1)- بالحصول على تمديد لمدة الانجاز إذا حصل تأخر أو كان متوقعا أن يحصل تأخر، والى أي مدى، في موعد تسليم الاشغال لغرض تطبيق المادة (10/1)، وذلك لأي من الاسباب التالية:
 أ- التغييرات؛ الإ إذا كان قد تم الاتفاق على تعديل مدة الانجاز بموجب المادة (13/3)، أو 
 أي تغير جوهري آخر في كمية بندٍ ما من بنود الاشغال المشمولة في العقد، أو
 ب- أي سبب للتأخير يبرر تمديد مدة الانجاز بمقتضى أي من هذه الشروط، أو
 ج- الظروف المناخية المعاكسة بصورة استثنائية، أو
 د- النقص غير المنظور في توفر المستخدمين أو اللوازم مما هو ناتج عن انتشار وباء أو 
 تغيير الاجراءات الحكومية، أو
 هـ- أي تأخير أو إعاقة أو منع يعزى الى تصرفات صاحب العمل أو أفراده، أو أيٍ من 
 المقاولين الآخرين العاملين لحسابه في الموقع.
- إذا اعتبر المقاول نفسه مخولا لتمديد ما في "مدة الانجاز"، فإنه يتعين عليه أن يشعر المهندس بذلك إعمالا للمادة (20/1). وعندما يقوم المهندس بتقدير كل تمديد للمدة بموجب المادة (20/1)، فإن له أن يعيد النظر في التقديرات السابقة ويجوز له أن يزيد ، ولكن ليس له أن ينقص التمديد الكلي لمدة الانجاز.


----------



## ربى الله (9 يناير 2011)

الأخ المهندس / محمد عبد الله حسن 
شكرا جزيلا على هذه التوضيحات والشروح


----------



## Jamal (10 يناير 2011)

شكرا لكم


----------



## alyflowery (10 يناير 2011)

لابد من توضيح فترة اعتماد المخططات بالبرنامج الزمنى وربطها بشكل ومراقبة Float الخاصة بها 
كما يمكن اجراءا سجلات خاصة بمتابعتها لتحديد فترات التاخير ان وجدت - كمايظهر ذلك حينما نقوم باجراء الUpdate ومنة يتبين مدى تاثير ذلك على البرنامج


----------



## s73gyh016 (10 مارس 2012)

Related articles： http://www.highlevelchanelreplica.com chanel bags chanel handbags Credit Card Processing Services Boise Idaho Enquire about the security features offered and for card-less transactionsThese days you can get handbags that are in fashion and will also have pouches so that you can keep your small accessories like mirror and lipsticks or lip gloss Maybe you invariably listen someone said why I am very frequent and cannot grab millions of alert eyes in the crowd even though I fray fashionable clothes and is nearly full of fashion flavor? Nowadays, with the sudden growth of alive benchmark and engineering, a lot artistic and lovely objects are emanating into human抯 life Louis Vuitton M95380 SPEEDY 30 bag Marc Jacobs Patchwork denim tannins master's latest masterpiece The latest creations of Chanel fashion house are the fantastic evening bags with a wide range of choice amongst other leather productsThe Chanel 2 Of course Coco is normally ascribed by using creating "the minor ebony dress" which is certainly acknowledged and so efficiently it really is anything a wide range of most women need Actually, he抎 probably just tell you that I抦 demode The slick stringed and daring brand maroons just about every bag units them away from each other from their matesIt抯 a smart idea to go online to buy Chanel handbag,chanel, since you抣l be able to find some fantastic bargains55 bag always wasThe form,chanel, chanel outlet design, quality and fabric of Chanel bags might most likely make the foremost stylis hand classy bags uitable for you Other accessories that are popular in such categories include Chanel logo earrings for sale with their many different designs and striking colors that women of all ages love The Classic Flap bag is labeled with interlocking CC, which were introduced in 1980s and differs from other Chanel 2 But you'll find that there is nothing to beat the original55s in which appear like the very first Only two Chanel started cover itself is ful pretty,chanel 2.55, no sense of collapse In the series of suitcases, gold lamp suitcases are very democratic in this summer With embellished chains, fine material and ravishing trimmings, these exquisite works of art are just the befitting add on to your glamour quotient They do not want to spit something personal belongs to them Some Chanel bags have even appreciated in value a lot over time since the some designs are so rare and uniqueTake some time checking the market you will see the trends Nonetheless in case you have the money to spend, then you must get the perfect that you may affordMake particular how the internet website you purchase your bag from also features a superb customer treatment help plan to help you check affordable your transport status, and also to also help you sort out any potential matters jointly with your purchaseAny fashion trend adopted by the icons is more often not just luxurious but guarantee something to be respected and treasured Bag with chain strap frees them to move and at the same time stylish


----------

